# Weird Dissonant piece I wrote for organ



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WAqVzhgd0DGFoBVaxiQ6Ut1i3NJ4CR3W/view?usp=sharing

I was moody one day and wrote a really short piece for organ... If you don't know what to think of it... neither do I.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think it's cool, good work!


----------

